

Ask HN: Anyone want to go through SICP with me? I'm in Seattle - backslash_16

Hi everyone,<p>I'm a mid-20s software engineer living in Seattle and I'm working on improving my computer science fundamentals beyond what I got in/from school.<p>After talking to some friends and co-workers and doing research on the internet I decided to go through Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs. I've been making decent progress but would like to set up a group for any other like minded people to go through the book with me.<p>I'm pretty flexible - thinking the pace should be a chapter a month? (if that's too fast or slow for you I'll switch it up) I just want to go over the information with other people and have resources in case I can't figure out an exercise or part of the book.<p>My email should be in my profile, or post here. I'll be checking back frequently.<p>Also if anyone who has worked through SICP has any advice any wants to share I'm happy to listen or if you want to go through the book again for a refresher (or because you enjoyed it a lot) join up!<p>Thanks!
======
milesstevenson
I’m trying to work through the book as well! I’ve found a great IRC community
over on the Freenode server. The channel is #symbo1ics. It’s been a sweet
place for motivation so far. I’m sure you would be welcomed with open arms!
Good luck, and hope to see you there!

